# Finally, a little bit of fun.



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I’ve been on a brutal shift since late September. Up at 3am, out the door by 4am and not getting home until 6pm. 6 days a week.
Today we got a little bit of hunting time and the boy had fun.
The shifts should end this week, and Finn should be in the fields everyday.
Have fun with your poochies.😃


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Glad your shift work decreases during hunting season, Finn will be over the moon I am sure!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Wish there was access to game birds where I live.... see the odd ruffie and blue, that's about it


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gabica said:


> Glad your shift work decreases during hunting season, Finn will be over the moon I am sure!



I've told my "boss", that I have a dog worth retiring for. He told me that I can't retire for a dog. I looked at him and told him, for this dog I can. 

Finn picked these birds up behind other dogs and hunters that had already gone through. It does kind of irritate the other hunters, but there isn't really very much I can do about it. The boy has a nose, and is a very hard worker!
The hen he picked up right outside the parking area on the way back to the truck. He locked on point, and I asked him, "really bud? are you sure? A half dozen hunters and dogs had passed right by that bird. 
The rooster he picked up when some other folks gave up on it with their dogs. I was polite and asked them if I could hunt up the bird they had been working, and they said "sure, the bird was long gone". 3-4 minutes later, Finn put if up.
I've got an offer to guide him on Woodcock hunts.He goes bonkers for Woodcock! I've never shot a Woodcock personally, but some folks I know are nutso about it, and want to give Finn a chance, and hunt behind him. We'll see where that goes.
Apparently the state of Rhode Island uses pointers to point Woodcock nests in late winter to study them and their nesting success. Maybe Finn can get a new job. 
He can be a total PITA!! at times, but days like today make it worth it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Perfect time of the year to have days off.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

gunnr said:


> I've told my "boss", that I have a dog worth retiring for. He told me that I can't retire for a dog. I looked at him and told him, for this dog I can.
> 
> Finn picked these birds up behind other dogs and hunters that had already gone through. It does kind of irritate the other hunters, but there isn't really very much I can do about it. The boy has a nose, and is a very hard worker!
> The hen he picked up right outside the parking area on the way back to the truck. He locked on point, and I asked him, "really bud? are you sure? A half dozen hunters and dogs had passed right by that bird.
> ...


there you go! Finn gets a job and you retire to help him with HIS job. WIN-WIN for sure.


----------

